# Escitalopram & pregnancy



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Maz only me  

Could you tell me how safe is escitalopram in pregnancy?  Hypothetically speaking of course.... 

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Katie,

Hypothetically    

Unfortunately not enough experience with escitalopram to say whether it is safe or not   Because it is such a new drug there haven't been enough people exposed to it when pregnant for a knowledge base on it to build up. It is almost identical to citalopram, which although not a first choice drug, is thought to be okay but because escitalopram has its own subtle differences then I would expect most prescribers would err on side of caution and probably not advise it. With any real life scenario though they would weigh up the risk/benefit to both mother and baby before deciding on the best course of action. In some cases if risk to mother was felt to be greater then it could possibly be continued through pregnancy but I would imagine that monitoring would be needed.

Anyone planning a pregnancy when on antidepressants should always speak to their doctor first to discuss the risks and benefits of treatment 

Hope this helps 
Love n hugs
Maz x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Maz thanks so much hun for sharing your wisdom & knowledge, as always, that's really helpful.  Um...can't comment further for now     .

Love to you and L x x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No probs Katie, glad it was of help  Do tell me when you can comment


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Will do hun


----------

